# Lithuanian Kugelis



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a good Kugelis recipe? I have one but looking for a better one. The one I have has sooo much butter and eggs and missing the bacon. Although it wouldn't taste better cutting down on the eggs and butter but curious about toning it down.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I do not, but you might have more searching success if you broaden the geography a bit to include the geographic neighbors.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I assume because you specified Lithuanian that you're locked in to potato.

Try this: Lithuanian Kugelis Recipe - Recipe for Traditional Lithuanian Potato Pudding or Kugelis

My dad used to make a potato kugel, which I never cared for. Much prefer them made with noodles.

Jenny Grossinger lists seven different ones, including a fish kugel.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Noodles, huh? That's interesting. 
Thanks for the recipe link, good one. I kind of find evaporated milk strange? But that recipe looks like one for my files


----------

